#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Topics

## Rhythm

Even een kleine mening over dit forum dat er allerlei topics worden geopend met een fatsoenlijke vraag naar mijn mening die dan plotseling gesloten worden met een simpel antwoord: "bekijk de manual"  of  "gebruik de zoek functie".
Ten eerste, ik neem aan als je licht of geluid aanschaft altijd van te voren iets in de manual op zoekt.
Ten tweede, als je een vraag hebt met specifieke punten dat zou wel heel toevallig zijn als precies dezelfde vraag ergens te vinden is.
En ik zal heus niet de enige zijn die er eerst een paar uur voor moet zoeken en lezen waar je barstende koppijn van krijgt voordat je eindelijk een antwoord op je vraag krijgt.
Tenzij een nieuw topic openen net zo makkelijk is, is het onderwerp besproken of geregeld verwijder dan het desbetreffende topic dacht ik zo.

Ik denk ook dat je hierdoor de service een stuk achteruit laat gaan als mensen op deze manier behandeld worden "zo ervaar ik het toch".

Ik heb namelijk gisteren een nieuw topic geopend en kreeg deze 2 bovenstaande punten gelijk naar m'n hoofd geslingerd, dan denk ik bij mezelf "reageer dan niet en hou het voor je zelf" er zijn best genoeg mensen die je wel een duidelijk antwoord willen geven...

Sorry dit is mijn mening zo erover!

----------


## soundcheckfrits

ben het ook met je eens;        het word wel erg snel met slotjes gegooid.
als er idd  gewoon een vraag is  die al tig keer is gesteld , beandwoord hem (wie dan ook) en laat hem gewoon open.
ik  doe helaas  ookmee met ''  gebruik de zoekfuntie,  utfm,   handleiding          het is gewoon makkelijker dan  uitleggen,         er is nix voor nix  een handleiding  bij je product.


maargoed        



p.s.   dit topic bestaat ookal   ( tjah sorry  moest er even uit)

----------


## berolios

Ik probeer altijd wel fatsoenlijke antwoorden te geven (of me er niet mee te bemoeien), maar soms worden er toch echt wel héél foute dingen gevraagd, sorry hoor...

Ik heb het dan vooral over zaken als:
 [list][*] Zeer product-specifieke vraag als: wat moet ik bij dat-en-dat type lamp doen om dit-en-dat effect te krijgen (zoals bijv. jouw stand-alone dipswitch vraag , no offense !). Dit zijn meestal dingen die écht wel in de manual staan en de meeste mensen met een dergelijke vraag hebben die dus duidelijk NIET eerst doorgenomen. Daarbij komt dat het zo'n specifieke weetjes-vraag is dat het niet veel zin heeft die op een forum te stellen (forum is naar mijn mening om [u]inzichtelijke</u> problemen te behandelen, of in ieder geval meer algemene zaken) [*] Vaak word er door een topic-plaatser een vraag in totaal de verkeerde context gesteld, met daarbij zéér weinig of geen verdere uitleg [*] Soms blijkt al uit de manier waarop de vraag word gesteld dat de topic-plaatser nog bijna te lui en te vatsig is om zich ook maar énige moeite te doen zelf antwoord op zijn vraag te vinden, zodat RTFM en ZOEK - reacties (veelal gevolgd door een slotje) bijna niet uit kúnnen blijven. [/list]

Maar goed, zoals ik al zei probeer ik me er een beetje buiten te houden, maar dit zouden twee verklaringen kunnen zijn voor de vaak geirriteerde reactie van anderen (waaronder soms sommige Moderators).

Daarbij moet ik me wel bij je aansluiten dat de zoekfunctie ook niet altijd zaligmakend is. Wanneer je op zoek bent naar een specifiek stukje informatie of theorie, moet je óf juist het goede woord/omschrijving weten te verzinnen óf bekans een hele avond topics doorspitten, voordat je hebt wat je zoekt (daarbij kan ik me dan ook nog voorstellen dat mensen door de overdaad aan informatie nog steeds niet snappen wat nu eigenlijk het juiste antwoord was). Vaak is het dan makkelijk de vraag gewoon nog een keer overnieuw te stellen.

Daarbij moet ik het met je eens zijn dat sommige topics wel heel resoluut worden dichtgegooid. Ik kan me voorstellen dat dat soms ook een beetje met het humeur van de betreffende Moderator te maken kan hebben, maar voor de topic-plaatser kan dat soms behoorlijk vervelend zijn, vooral als deze nog maar jong/onervaren is.

----------


## Banned

Het is tegenwoordig normaal dat de moderators hele korte tenen hebben of krijgen !

Zulke reactie's geven wordt tegenwoordig heel makkelijk gedaan !

Waarom is een goede vraag .............

Soms kan ik het begrijpen maar meestal gebeurt het om helemaal niets of als blijkt dat er klachten zijn waardoor ze zichzelf aangesproken voelen !

Dit forum is er om samen problemen op te lossen , vragen te beantwoorden en elkaars ideeen uit te wisselen ! Als er iemand prijzen noemt of andere voordelige dingen waar J&H zelf niet aan kan tippen wordt het meestal verwijderd met de reden dat er niet aan commerciele doeleinden gedaan mag worden ! 

Maar goed we zullen dit nooit gewonnen krijgen omdat de moderators toch hun gelijk krijgen en hun recht hebben dan de persoon in kwestie !

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Even een reactie van een moderator die de minste slotjes uitdeelt  :Wink: 
In een forum wat al enkele jaren bestaat en iedere dag veel lopende topics worden besproken en tevens nieuwe worden bijgeplaatst, ontstaat op een bepaald moment een zekere mate van verzadiging. Met andere woorden: de meest gangbare zaken zijn al eens besproken en doormiddel van de search-engine in no-time op te zoeken.

Als je op internet gaat zoeken wil je eigenlijk maar 2 dingen:
- snel je informatie
- juiste informatie, het meest aansluitend op je zoekvraag

Dit is de rede dat topics over onderwerpen die al uitvoerig besproken zijn worden voorzien van een slot:
om er voor te zorgen dat de search-engine ook in de toekomst een nuttig tooltje is waarmee je de juiste informatie kan vinden, en niet tientallen topics hoeft door te spitten tot je eindelijk je informatie hebt gevonden.

Met vriendelijke groet,


Pieter Huijgen
moderator theaterforum

----------


## berolios

@ Peter:

Heel begrijpelijke verklaring natuurlijk, maar aan de hand van jouw reactie 2 opmerkingen:

* Ergens een slotje op gooien kan op vele manieren; en soms wordt dat niet bepaald vriendelijk gedaan (zijn vaak ook steeds dezelfde Moderators die dit niet echt vriendelijk/geirriteerd doen) (de meeste zijn gewoon dik oké, maar die verwijderen niet zoveel topics, dus daar hoor je ook niet zoveel van, zoals je al aangaf :Wink: )

* Als je op een gegeven moment op een topic uitkomt (met de zoekfunctie bijv.) dat uit een pagina of 10 bestaat (veel veel-komende-vragen-topics bestaan uit vele pagina's) gaat het doel van snel-en-compleet antwoord krijgen op je vraag natuurlijk ook een beetje verloren. Je ziet dan vaak door de bomen het bos niet meer en om nou de hele avond aandachtig reacties van anderen te gaan lezen hoeft ook niet altijd even interessant te zijn natuurlijk.


Maar goed, zoals ik al zei: heel begrijpelijke en redelijke doelstelling, alleen roept de 'manier-waarop' wat vraagtekens op.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door berolios_
> 
> @ Peter:
> 
> * Als je op een gegeven moment op een topic uitkomt (met de zoekfunctie bijv.) dat uit een pagina of 10 bestaat (veel veel-komende-vragen-topics bestaan uit vele pagina's) gaat het doel van snel-en-compleet antwoord krijgen op je vraag natuurlijk ook een beetje verloren. Je ziet dan vaak door de bomen het bos niet meer en om nou de hele avond aandachtig reacties van anderen te gaan lezen hoeft ook niet altijd even interessant te zijn natuurlijk.



Persoonlijk vind ik 10 pagina's meer dan genoeg!
En dat is precies de rede dat sommige topics van een slot worden voorzien. 
Ik kan begrijpen dat de manier waarop niet altijd naar zin is.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

maar wat dan nog,      het is dan toch een kleine moeite om antwoord te geven??(wie het antwoord ook weet)   dan is de topicmaker blij , en de moderator's die  aansluitend  hun slotje mogen weggeven!!!
Het kan best zijn dat het  al uitvoerig is bescheven in een andere topic,  zet dan de link even in het topic  en  gooi dan dan aansluitend een slotje op.    zulke dingen zou ik dan wel kunnen begrijpen jah , zo hou je het forum ook schoon en netjes.

----------


## Nielsken

> citaat:_Geplaatst door soundcheckfrits_
> 
> maar wat dan nog,      het is dan toch een kleine moeite om antwoord te geven??(wie het antwoord ook weet)   dan is de topicmaker blij , en de moderator's die  aansluitend  hun slotje mogen weggeven!!!
> Het kan best zijn dat het  al uitvoerig is bescheven in een andere topic,  zet dan de link even in het topic  en  gooi dan dan aansluitend een slotje op.    zulke dingen zou ik dan wel kunnen begrijpen jah , zo hou je het forum ook schoon en netjes.



Dus iemand anders het werk laten doen om dat te laten sluiten. Er worden vooral slotjes gezet op topics die in een onleesbare taal worden geplaatst. Of met een domme vraag.

Ik kan begrijpen dat er daarom gesloten word. Als je dit niet doet gaat volgens mij het forum volgende week er zo uitzien:

- lamp is stuk, wat moet ik doen
- stukje verf van men armatuur
- plaatsen stekker aan armatuur
- wat is par
- waarom noemen ze mij lichtnicht

enz. enz.

Meeste van die vragen zijn gewoon te zoeken op google of hier op het forum. Maar de wil van het zoeken is soms ver weg denk ik.

Gr.
Niels

----------


## soundcheckfrits

> citaat:
> 
> Dus iemand anders het werk laten doen om dat te laten sluiten. Er worden vooral slotjes gezet op topics die in een onleesbare taal worden geplaatst. Of met een domme vraag.
> 
> Ik kan begrijpen dat er daarom gesloten word. Als je dit niet doet gaat volgens mij het forum volgende week er zo uitzien:
> 
> - lamp is stuk, wat moet ik doen
> - stukje verf van men armatuur
> - plaatsen stekker aan armatuur
> ...



jah oke   zo kun je het ookzien jah,     er moet ergens een grens aanzitten.

----------


## niesten

Als topics met slotje een slotje krijgen omdat ze al de zoveelste keer aan bod komen, of onduidelijk, niet relevant of iets degelijks zijn, zou het dan niet opgeruimder zijn om deze topics (na een maand of zo) te verwijderen uit het forum.
Op die manier blijft het forum verschoont van een berg ongewilde topics.

PS: Hoort dit niet eigenlijk thuis in het lounge forum??

----------


## Controller

Ik beheer toevallig ook wat forums op Snitz gebasseerd. Kan J&H niet gebruik maken van de mod myowngoogle. Dit maakt het mogelijk om met google te zoeken binnen de forum database en dus betere resultaten oplevert dan de huidige search engine.

Forum pruning zou ook kunnen helpen.

Verder slotjes.. leuk punt
Slotjes ja een hoop dingen kan je in de search vinden.. bijvoorbeeld over een lichttafel, dan komt er een antwoord van die staat in een verzameltopic aan dan wordt het topic op slot gedaan. Opzich begrijpelijk maar ook niet. Dit omdat je dan eerst een paar pagina's kan bladeren omdat topic te vinden terwijl men dit ook sticky kan maken. Maar je verzadigt ook de informatie. Want een bepaald merk kan ook in meerdere versies bestaan met als gevolg dat bepaalde info niet voor dat product bestemd is wat jij hebt. Hierover valt te twisten. Ik ben wel van mening dat men verzameltopics beter sticky kan maken. 

Een slotje vind ik wel terecht tot zekere hoogte kijk als je net een nieuw product hebt mag je eerst wel de manual lezen en niet hier gelijk gaan roepen van help me, ik weet het niet, enz enz enz. Dan is het begrijpelijk. Maar topic is al geweest en ga maar zoeken is tot zekere hoogte ook acceptabel als de zoveelste vraag komt over hetzelfde product.

----------


## moderator

1. Topic verplaatst naar het juiste forum onderdeel....tevens iets waar veel deelnemers moeite mee hebben....het geven van een juiste naam aan een onderwerp en het plaatsen van een onderwerp in het juiste forum onderdeel.

2. Mensen die simpele vragen stellen zijn ook de mensen die het hardst roepen als het onderwerp wat ze hebben geplaatst wordt voorzien van een slotje, of en dat gebeurt veel vaker dan de meesten denken, dat het geplaatste onderwerp naar de prullenbak wordt verwezen.

3. als je iets te klagen hebt, dan staat, wat mij betreft volkomen helder weergegeven, netjes vermeld wie je kan mailen en waar je kan klagen.
Helaas/gelukkig wordt dit maar weinig gedaan.
Verder: ieder forum onderdeel is voorzien van simpele spelregels, plaats je een onderwerp wat niet aan deze spelregels voldoet, dan kan je op je klompen aanvoelen wat de consequenties zijn.

nog even reageren op een aantal absolute onzin verhalen hierboven:




> citaat:Ten eerste, ik neem aan als je licht of geluid aanschaft altijd van te voren iets in de manual op zoekt.
> Ten tweede, als je een vraag hebt met specifieke punten dat zou wel heel toevallig zijn als precies dezelfde vraag ergens te vinden is.
> En ik zal heus niet de enige zijn die er eerst een paar uur voor moet zoeken en lezen waar je barstende koppijn van krijgt voordat je eindelijk een antwoord op je vraag krijgt.
> Tenzij een nieuw topic openen net zo makkelijk is, is het onderwerp besproken of geregeld verwijder dan het desbetreffende topic dacht ik zo.
> 
> Ik denk ook dat je hierdoor de service een stuk achteruit laat gaan als mensen op deze manier behandeld worden "zo ervaar ik het toch".



Leuk joh zo'n mening, maar tien jaar "forummen" leert dat je mijlen ver naast de waarheid zit met je mening
a) meeste mensen gaan eerst pielen met een apparaat, dan vragen stellen en de manual ligt dan nog steeds in het celofaabn, onaangetast....
b) De enige....ja dus niet! krijg ik een biertje voor iedere keer dat er weer een vraag wordt gesteld met als inhoud: "wie heeft er een nederlandstalige handleiding van..."

Lijkt mij een steengeile deal als ik voor ieder topic met die inhoud een biertje ontvang, ben ik dagelijks gratis dronken!
c) als je koppijn krijgt van lezen, dan ben je per definitiue niet geschikt om een forum te volgen, minder lezen, meer begrijpend lezen en je bent goed bezig...

next!




> citaat:it forum is er om samen problemen op te lossen , vragen te beantwoorden en elkaars ideeen uit te wisselen ! Als er iemand prijzen noemt of andere voordelige dingen waar J&H zelf niet aan kan tippen wordt het meestal verwijderd met de reden dat er niet aan commerciele doeleinden gedaan mag worden !



Wat een onzin!

De moderators zijn (op mijzelf na) geen werknemer bij/van J&H...Merendeel kent het bedrijf alleen via het forum. Als er al banden zijn, dan zijn dat vriendschappelijke banden.
Het getuigd van een bijzondere tunnelvisie als je het ingrijpen op commerciele postings terug vertaald naar een commercieel belang voor J&H. Wij zijn tegen iedere vorm van commercie op het forum, zie je J&H reclame maken op haar eigen forum?
Juist, daarom  helemaal geen commercieele activiteiten. Het J&H forum is geen verlengde van haar verkoop activiteiten, het is een gebruikersforum voor en vooral door menen die (semi) professioneel actief zijn in de entertainment industrie.
Er zijn voorbeelden te over van forums gerelateerd aan een webshop. J&H levert de bandbreedte en de mogfelijkheid om met elkaar deel te nemen aan het forum, hiervoor vragen ze niets terug, ken eigenlijk geen andere bedrijven die op die manier hun forum benaderen, jij wel?

en dan de lulligste...
[quote]citaat:<hr heigh

----------


## Radar

Slot door mod, 8 van de 10 keer hangt daar een argument aan.
Heel vaak heeft dit te maken met het lees en beheers baar houden
van het forum.
Af en toe met een verwijzing want iedereen hier haalt natuurlijk
alle papieren uit het plastic als het gaat om de term RTFM.
Iedereen heeft al gevolg gegeven aan UTFS en ook iedereen heeft al op google gekeken.

En toch bekruipt mij het gevoel dat we hier af en toe huiswerk aan het maken zijn.
Dat wij voor de zoveelste keer maar een budget setje moeten samen stellen voor een
ventje van 15 met budget ruk.
Kortom, ook de moderators doen dit werk er gewoon naast, onbezoldigd maar wel met
een gedege kennis van zaken.
De ene mod is de ander niet, dus ook het ene slot is het ander niet.
Niet eens met slotje, desbetreffende moderator ff mailtje sturen en overtuig maar
waarom slotje open moet.
Topic verdwenen? Geen zorg, 9 van de tien keer staat het topic in een map verplaatste postings.
Kijk dan even welke moderator daarvoor verantwoordelijk is en stuur wederom een mailtje
met alle argumenten die jij maar kunt bedenken waarom dat topic weer retour moet.
Ook wij zijn mensen, doen wel eens dingen minder briljant.
Ook ik loop wel 's te vloeken op de zoek functie hier en ja, dit topic staat hier goed.

----------


## Rhythm

Het feit dat zo'n forum via de website van een licht/geluid leverancier loopt wordt gezien als een stuk service en feedback dacht ik zo...
Ik vind dat de reacties van de moderators zo overkomen dat ze er zich niet zoveel van aantrekken en maar blijven gooien met slotjes e.d.

Het feit dat men dan zegt: "ga zoeken op internet via google" dat is toch wel een heel slecht service-argument. :Wink: 

En ja ben het wel eens met kleine vragen van waarom deze lamp waarom die lamp, maar als mensen daar echt mee zitten te klooien en niet zo thuis zijn in het gebruik van dat soort apparatuur, terwijl mensen hier op het forum al van kinds af aan ermee bezig zijn er zo makkelijk over doen.
Als je een directe mail naar J&H zou sturen kunnen die je ook een goed advies geven misschien en krijg je ook niet de antwoorden van "Ga maar zoeken op internet". 

Daarvoor is er ook een forum om die vele mails per dag te vermijden.
Maar als moderators er zo mee overweg gaan, ook met de reacties in deze topic, sorry maar dan moet je moderator worden van een ander forum dacht ik[B)]
Dit forum staat ook deels voor de service en wat ik al eerder gezegt heb, service en kwaliteit staan toch wel op de eerste plaats bij een bedrijf.[^]

----------


## moderator

reactie van Mephisto verwijderd, het verzoek telefonisch contact op te nemen blijft van kracht, dit forum is geen openbaar forum, het plaatsen van onzin wordt nog steeds niet toegestaan.

Wel even reageren op de reactie van Rhythem: Het forum is geen verlengstuk van de verkoopafdeling van J&H!
In mijn eerdere reactie had ik dat duidelijk willen maken, echter klaarblijkelijk niet helder genoeg geweest.

Mensen die van verschillende deelnemers/moderators een mailtje ontvangen moeten zich maar eens heel goed achter de oren krabben en bij zichzelf te rade gaan of ze wel het juiste forum bezoeken.

Nog even terug komen op de service van J&H; Mensen die mailen krijgen netjes via de mail antwoord. het forum wordt NIET als verlengstuk van de verkoopafdeling gebruikt, dit in tegenstelling van andere webshops.

Het forum is een gebruikersforum, de spelregels voor deelname zijn helder. Voldoe je niet aan die spelregels dan wordt daar wat van gezegd. Is niet altijd leuk als je op de vingers wordt getikt, maar wel altijd in alle openheid en met de spelregels als handleiding.

Gezien de herhaling van zetten in bovenstaande reacties graag vernieuwende reacties of liever....

----------


## Vervallen

Of een ander forum zoeken. Er zijn er genoeg te vinden op forum. Het grote voordeel van dit forumis echter dat het een hele hoop info bevat en veel actieve gebruikers heeft. Waardoor je bijna altijd een antwoord kan vinden/krijgen op jouw vraag.

Je moet je alleen wel aan de regels houden die J & H hebben opgesteld. Of je het er nu mee eens bent of niet.

En door het openhouden van dit forum geeft men aan dat er ruimte voor discussie over bepaalde regels is. En motiveerd men hun actie's.

----------


## Rhythm

Dat bedoel ik dus:

"Of een ander forum zoeken"

Is dat een manier van klanten weghouden of wegduwen??? JA duidelijk wel! Sorry maar op zo'n moment gaan mijn service-punten dus echt duidelijk niet naar hier toe!

----------


## Vervallen

Ik denk niet dat ik spreek voor de beheerders van dit forum. Meer hoe ik het zie.

Ik denk dat j eniet veel keus hebt. Of je moet willen meepraten op new-line

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door J.S. Coolen_
> 
> Of een ander forum zoeken. Er zijn er genoeg te vinden op forum. Het grote voordeel van dit forumis echter dat het een hele hoop info bevat en veel actieve gebruikers heeft. Waardoor je bijna altijd een antwoord kan vinden/krijgen op jouw vraag.
> 
> Je moet je alleen wel aan de regels houden die J & H hebben opgesteld. Of je het er nu mee eens bent of niet.
> 
> En door het openhouden van dit forum geeft men aan dat er ruimte voor discussie over bepaalde regels is. En motiveerd men hun actie's.







> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rhythm_
> 
> Dat bedoel ik dus:
> 
> "Of een ander forum zoeken"
> 
> Is dat een manier van klanten weghouden of wegduwen??? JA duidelijk wel! Sorry maar op zo'n moment gaan mijn service-punten dus echt duidelijk niet naar hier toe!



Geheel in de trant van Doe Maar : He , er zit een knop op je TV,

wil ik toch graag ff melden dat , waar nodig, 
x we soms foto's van leden posten op onze eigen prive servers,  
x we geheel en al gratis al bijna 16.000 topics hebben opgezet en onderhouden
x we bijna 6000 leden hebben die zich ingeschreven hebben
x we een tigvoudige aantal Hits hebben van niet aktieve leden (lezers)

x en er af en toe best wel eens iets fout gaat. 

De kans dat ik vannacht wakker lig van het forum is net zo klein als die chronische dronkenschap van OpperMod, eerder dit topic.

Oh, en de JenH bemoeienis strekt zich zover dat ik als Modje geen
stuiver minder betaal voor hun produkten dan de rest van de klandizie.
Factuur ligt hier ter inzage.

Op deze discussie mag dan ook gauw een enorme abus.

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rhythm_
> 
> Dat bedoel ik dus:
> "Of een ander forum zoeken"
> Is dat een manier van klanten weghouden of wegduwen??? JA duidelijk wel! Sorry maar op zo'n moment gaan mijn service-punten dus echt duidelijk niet naar hier toe!



Dat is de helderheid waar wij voor staan, we geven helder weer welke onderwerpen wel en welke niet op het forum thuishoren, het aantal was me even ontschoten, maar inderdaad, meer dan 16000 onderwerpen en ruim 2000 vaste bezoekers per week, dat ljikt mij motivatie genoeg om te stellen dat we wel iets goed doen.

Hiermee zeggen we niet: "hoepel maar op" Hiermee geven we aan onder welke condities je mee mag doen. Lijkt me niet dat we de drempel erg hoog leggen...

----------


## Gast1401081

Boven aan de pagina: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/default.asp




> citaat:
> Er zijn 203635 berichten, 13879 onderwerpen en 5753 leden



met dien verstande dat er een aantal topics gecleaned zijn, en er een aantal op een oude server staan (oude forum) 

het 203.636e bericht (dit bericht) is dan ook geplaatst zonder enkele gewetenswroeging. 

En er zijn op dit moment een kleine 150 fora, met een merendeel met nog geen 500 posts. 
Ga je daar toch lekker je vraag stellen. Krijg je pas een lekker antwoord...

Ik was benieuwd naar de buitenlandse fora, en je raadt het al, : je wordt eerst gescreeend door de admin ter plekke. Ben je wel diegene die je zegt dat je bent, hotmail-adressen verboden, etc., kortom : wees welkom, voel je welkom, en gedraag je welkom.

----------


## Rhythm

Oke ik begrijp het al,
Het draait hier dus duidelijk om het aantal forum-leden.
Het feit dat er vergelijkingen worden gemaakt met andere fora is een zeer slechte uiting. "fora waar net 500 berichten zijn gepost" lijkt me stug, ik zit regelmatig op andere forums waar echt wel wat meer berichten/topics zijn geplaatst.
Dat ik hier dus duidelijk niet zo ver mee zou komen is wel duidelijk, de meeste members zien me liever gaan dan komen! (slechte uiting tegenover de klant dacht ik zo).

En inderdaad zoals hierboven vermeld, is een onderwerp besproken en opgelost verwijder hem dan. Als iemand anders met dezelfe vraag komt beantwoord hem dan ook op zijn manier zoals hij het wil en niet van "ga zoeken" of "SLOTJE!!!, dit hebben we 6 jaar terug ook al gehad" terwijl sommige members net 2 dagen het forum bezoeken.

Het lijkt soms wel of dat je er niet bij mag horen als member dat je gewoon wat mee moet kijken en eventueel kletsen.

Ik neem aan dat je als moderator/admin toch wel meer kan doen dan hele dagen slotjes uitdelen???

----------


## Nielsken

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rhythm_
> 
> Oke ik begrijp het al,
> Het draait hier dus duidelijk om het aantal forum-leden.
> Het feit dat er vergelijkingen worden gemaakt met andere fora is een zeer slechte uiting. "fora waar net 500 berichten zijn gepost" lijkt me stug, ik zit regelmatig op andere forums waar echt wel wat meer berichten/topics zijn geplaatst.
> Dat ik hier dus duidelijk niet zo ver mee zou komen is wel duidelijk, de meeste members zien me liever gaan dan komen! (slechte uiting tegenover de klant dacht ik zo).
> 
> En inderdaad zoals hierboven vermeld, is een onderwerp besproken en opgelost verwijder hem dan. Als iemand anders met dezelfe vraag komt beantwoord hem dan ook op zijn manier zoals hij het wil en niet van "ga zoeken" of "SLOTJE!!!, dit hebben we 6 jaar terug ook al gehad" terwijl sommige members net 2 dagen het forum bezoeken.
> 
> ...



Als jij hun tijd niet inneemt door domme opmerkingen, ja dan kunnen ze meer doen!

Btw, als ik hier admin was had je al ban vast

----------


## berolios

@ Rhythm:

Pimmetje, pimmetje, pimmetje.... je slaat de plank echt hélemaal mis gewoon !!
Als je dit als 'buitenstaander' leest verbaas je je erover dat jouw reacties niet verwijderd worden:

* Je komt steeds met dezelfde $@*&%%@-argumenten
* Er wordt steeds overnieuw door div. Mod's gepoogd normaal te reageren op jouw posts, met veel duidelijke uitleg, maar het kwartje wil maar niet vallen bij je geloof ik


Dit onderwerp is gestart vanuit de frustratie dat sommige topics wel héél banaal worden gesloten, dit is gewoon een feit en in diverse (wél normale) reacties worden een aantal verklaringen hiervoor aangedragen (mod's zijn dus ook gewoon mensen).

Ik vind het heel treurig dat jij hier nu al een paar keer een beetje dom ligt te reageren en de discussie op deze manier wegtrekt van waar het allemaal om was begonnen.

Hopelijk is word het duidelijk voor je als ik het je nog één keertje even samenvat:

*Dit forum is géén verlengstuk van commerciele activiteiten van J&H (zoals al regelmatig door Moderator aangegeven). Het forum moet je dus zien als een compleet ONAFHANKELIJKE ontmoetingsplaats voor entertainment-enthousiastelingen. J&H is toevallig zo aardig deze ontmoetingsplaats te faciliteren, dat is de enige connectie. Opmerkingen als "zo ga je niet met je klanten om.." of "dit kan ik geen service noemen..." zijn dus volkomen misplaatst.

De moderators op dit forum doen dit er [u]VOOR DE LOL</u> bij, het is dus niet zo dat zij in dienst van weet-ik-veel-wie de hele dag politie-agentje op het forum liggen te spelen. Van alle members en gebruikers wordt verwacht dat zij dit forum gebruiken waar het voor bedoeld is en dus ook niet gaan vervuilen. Om dit alles nog extra een beetje in goede banen te leiden zijn de Moderators in het leven geroepen.

De cijfers (aant. topics/bezoekers/etc.) worden aangehaald om te illustreren dat er dus blijkbaar genoeg andere mensen zijn die zich wél kunnen vinden in de manier waarop dit forum gerund wordt. Daarnaast illustreren de cijfers ook dat dit dus een van de weinige écht actieve forums is op ons gebied.*

Hopelijk begrijp je nu het algemene standpunt en bedenk je je de volgende keer wat langer voordat je weer een kant-noch-wal-rakende reactie plaatst. Het is wel erg makkelijk een 'anonieme' zeik-reactie te geven op een anders redelijk serieus forum.


Verder denk ik dat het voor Moderators ook lastig is nu écht goed te reageren op "de-manier-waarop-sommige-topics-worden-dichtgegooid". 

Ook ik kan me enigzins storen aan de soms behoorlijk botte reacties (van andere members) of slotjes (door modjes), sommige vragen mogen er ook naar mijn mening gerust wat langer op blijven staan, vragen hoeven uiteraard niet per sé door MOD's te worden beantwoord. *Is het geen goed idee in het beleid op te nemen dat ELK topic minimaal 3 of 4 dagen on-line blijft of zo?* 

Maar goed, om effe terug on-topic te komen, ik denk dat het ondertussen duidelijk is dat het 'vervelend-dichtgooien' veelal ligt aan:

* De toon die de topic-plaatser heeft gezet (soms is het overduidelijk dat ze gewoon te lui of te vatsig zijn om zelf effe te zoeken)
* Het humeur van de betreffende MOD
* Het karakter van de betreffende MOD


Dit zijn nu eenmaal dingen die je niet 1,2,3 verandert, we leven hier in een REEELE wereld, dus: Grow up man!

Is een van jouw topics dichtgegooid, ga dan klagen bij de betreffende MOD of bij de opper-MOD.

Zo, nu heb ik er ook weer effe genoeg van....
Lekker weekendje festivallen, mjum, mjum....

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rhythm_
> 
>  "fora waar net 500 berichten zijn gepost" lijkt me stug, ik zit regelmatig op andere forums waar echt wel wat meer berichten/topics zijn geplaatst.



wel ff goed quoten , en lezen. 
er staat : ""een kleine 150 fora, met een merendeel met nog geen 500 posts. ""





> citaat:
> Als iemand anders met dezelfe vraag komt beantwoord hem dan ook op zijn manier zoals hij het wil



Wil ik best, geef eerst ff een adres waar mijn factuur naartoe kan. 





> citaat:
> Ik neem aan dat je als moderator/admin toch wel meer kan doen dan hele dagen slotjes uitdelen???



tuurlijk, als je me ervoor betaalt wel. 

Maar zaken als vrachtwagenverlichting, identieke fixtures zoner controller etc doe je maar lekker ergens anders, bij je leverancier ofzo. Er zijn  spelregels, en die zijn erg gemakkelijk. 

ctrl V+P : 
1. Discussieforum: Het onderwerp moet aangeven waar je met anderen over wilt discussieren
2. Het onderwerp komt nog niet op het forum voor, het is iets wat je gaat bespreken en nog niet in een ander onderwerp wordt besproken.
3. taalgebruik: Nederlands, duidelijk leesbaar, niet discriminerend of aanstootgevend voor andere deelnemers.
4. Het plaatsen van links naar andere sites kan mits er direct wordt doorgelinkt naar het artikel, of afbeelding.
5. Het is en discussieforum, respecteer de meningen van anderen en kom met argumenten om je stellingname te onderbouwen. NB: dit gaat niet met een one-liner.
6. Een posting die je plaatst dient "on-topic" te zijn, heeft je posting niets met het topic te maken, dan wordt hij verwijderd van het forum.
7. Dit is een moderated forum, het moderatorteam toetst onderwerpen aan: bovenstaande punten en alle aanvullende punten die nodig zijn voor een normaal verloop.
8. Geen commerciele uitingen of vragen als: "Waar kan het beste en/of goedkoopste een PA huren?" 

En daar mag je het mee doen. Heb je trouwens ook akkoord op gegeven, bij je deelname. 
Zoniet : graag naar die andere fora, met die duizenden topics en posts waar je toch al regelmatig op zit.

----------


## Banned

Mij mening wordt nu alweer verplaatst met het verzoek of ik wil bellen als ik ergens problemen mee heb !!!!

IK HEB NERGENS PROBLEMEN MEE HOOR !!!!

je moet gewoon doen wat jullie het beste uitkomt ! 

Alleen soms wordt er verkeerd op de spijker geslagen !

Dit is een van mijn redenen dat ik HIER nooit iets zal bestellen !!!

Reden dat ik hier zit is dat er soms interessante topics voorbij komen waar je iets van kunt leren ! 

Plus dat je elkaar een handje weg kan helpen in deze kleine wereld van licht en geluid !

Samen iets kunnen oplossen is het mooiste wat er is !

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> 
> Dit is een van mijn redenen dat ik HIER nooit iets zal bestellen !!!







> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Oh, en de JenH bemoeienis strekt zich zover dat ik als Modje geen
> stuiver minder betaal voor hun produkten dan de rest van de klandizie.
> Factuur ligt hier ter inzage.



zou ik nou echt wakker liggen denk je &gt;&gt;&gt;

Leuke uitroeptekentjes heb je , trouwens...[V][V][V]

----------


## soundcheckfrits

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> ...



kom op man!!   het is een vraag maar raak forum,     en dan gaan jullie even  bekken,brommen,
pff    kom op zeg.

enne  mac  gaat het bij jouw aleen om geld??   je had ook nee kunnen zeggen toen je MOD werd!!!!

----------


## axs

Ook even een reactie van mijn kant over het hele slotjes-verhaal.
Ik kan het alleen maar eens zijn met de rest van mijn collega-moderatoren wat betreft hun betoog. Eveneens kan ik me erg goed vinden in het betoog van Berolios.

Als moderatorteam proberen wij op een correcte manier om te gaan met slotjes.
Zo zullen wij indien een slotje wordt voorzien of een topic verwijdert steeds de reden erbij geven en/of een mailtje sturen naar het desbetreffende lid.
Slotjes worden echt wel afgewogen. Komen we er zelf niet meteen uit, dan overleggen we ook nog met de collega-moderators. 
Ben je het niet eens met een slotje of de reden waarom een topic/reactie wordt verwijdert, wij zijn steeds bereikbaar via mail. Wil je niet met de desbetreffende moderator zelf overleggen, dan kan steeds een mailtje naar admin@licht-geluid.nl.
We zijn er nog steeds op de eerste plaats om jullie te helpen en het forum dan ook overzichtelijk te houden.



Waarom er de laatste tijd erg veel slotjes zijn uitgedeeld heeft diverse redenen.
Zo kan je merken dat bv topics gestart door een bepaald forumlid voorzien zijn van een slotje.
Dit had als reden dat forumlid X steeds op een arrogante manier zijn vraag stelde en dan nog met erg weinig achtergrondinfo.
Diverse forumleden hadden X al duidelijk gemaakt dat het hier zo niet werkte. Diverse mailtjes van mij naar dat forumlid brachten ook geen oplossing. Daar heb ik dan ook de nodige slotjes uitgedeeld.

Verder even een reactie waarom ik het topic dat aanleiding gaf tot dit topic (standalone mode van een fixture).
Als iemand blijkbaar echt niet de moeite wil doen om even de manual door te nemen dan denk ik niet dat wij hier met een kant-en-klare oplossing moeten komen.
_Zoals ik al paar keer heb aangehaald in sommige topics lijkt het wel of 'jullie plan trekken' niet meer in het woordenboek van tegenwoordig staat. 
We beginnen echt te groeien naar 'een handje vasthouden'-mentaliteit. Een mentaliteit waar ik het misschien wat moeilijk mee heb, maar als dat hetgene is waar wij naartoe groeien, dan stop ik ermee. Dat is namelijk net de charme van deze business._
Er wordt  hier geroepen om bij het sluiten van een topic een linkje te zetten naar het reeds bestaande topic.
Tja, bereiken we dan niet weer hetzelfde? Dat wij als moderatorteam jullie zoekwerk gaan doen...
Indien een link niet meteen duidelijk is, graag... maar eentje die je zo vindt via de zoekfunctie...

Dan ook nog even reageren op het sticky maken van bv topics ivm verschillende desks.
We hebben dit bewust niet gedaan omdat deze topics ook steeds bovenaan blijven staan en je dus eerst x-aantal pagina's moet verderklikken voor je aan de nieuwe topics komt. Dit komt de leesbaarheid echt niet ten goede.


Grtz

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door soundcheckfrits_
> 
> 
> enne  mac  gaat het bij jouw aleen om geld??   je had ook nee kunnen zeggen toen je MOD werd!!!!



nee, maar ik weiger op commando met adviezen te komen. Eisen doe je maar bij de rechter. En niet hier. 

En verder de spelregels ff lezen, met elkaar. Zal de Copy nog ff vet zetten.

*1. Discussieforum: Het onderwerp moet aangeven waar je met anderen over wilt discussieren
2. Het onderwerp komt nog niet op het forum voor, het is iets wat je gaat bespreken en nog niet in een ander onderwerp wordt besproken.
3. taalgebruik: Nederlands, duidelijk leesbaar, niet discriminerend of aanstootgevend voor andere deelnemers.
4. Het plaatsen van links naar andere sites kan mits er direct wordt doorgelinkt naar het artikel, of afbeelding.
5. Het is en discussieforum, respecteer de meningen van anderen en kom met argumenten om je stellingname te onderbouwen. NB: dit gaat niet met een one-liner.
6. Een posting die je plaatst dient "on-topic" te zijn, heeft je posting niets met het topic te maken, dan wordt hij verwijderd van het forum.
7. Dit is een moderated forum, het moderatorteam toetst onderwerpen aan: bovenstaande punten en alle aanvullende punten die nodig zijn voor een normaal verloop.
8. Geen commerciele uitingen of vragen als: "Waar kan het beste en/of goedkoopste een PA huren?"*

----------


## Gast1401081

En, nou s ff wat anders. Zonder aanziens des persoons, maar in het vreselijke algemene wijde weg.


Ik heb ernstig het gevoel dat we , als Modjes , ons zelf aan t verdedigen zijn, terwijl we het erover eens zijn dat we dit doen uit lol, een ideologisch doel, of gewoon omdat we het gebeunhaas in ons geliefde vak zat zijn.
Ik geef graag tips en tricks, maar met de toevoeging : hou t wel beschaafd. Enige zelf-redzaamheid is natuurlijk nooit weg. Ik ken maar weinig techneuten die op n klus ff eerst naar dit forum surfen, om daarna de show te gaan bouwen. 

Kortom : als je het gezellig vindt hier kunnen we je best een eind op weg helpen. Ben je er voor jezelf van overtuigd dat je dat leuk vindt : welkom. 
Vind je dat je, door jezelf aan te melden allerlei rechten krijgt : Optiefen. 
Oh, en www.vrachtwagenverlichting.nl. hifi.nl, autoradio.nl etc. zijn er niet voor niks.....

Ik dacht toch echt dat googlen in de dikke vandale stond. Als Werkwoord, wel te verstaan. Voor de niet zo taal-talenten : dat betekent dat je er iets voor moet doen. Doe dat dan ook eens.

----------


## Nielsken

Nog even een toevoeging,

De mods die momenteel aanwezig zijn zijn niet mensen die het voor "het geld, de faam of coolheid" doen. Maar het zijn mensen die iets kennen van het vak, waar jij en ik aan kunnen tippen. En wees BLIJ dat deze mensen, ook in hun VRIJE tijd hier komen om de boel in orde te houden en uitleg te geven waar het nodig zou zijn. Daarvoor zijn ze hier, en niet om slotjes uit te delen.

Ik ben van mening, als de admin beslist dat er niet gewerkt word met sticky posten, of dat je alle domme berichten moet laten staan. Laat het dan zo, hij beslist, hij is baas. En denk dat het nu ook al wel is gevallen: Als je met deze regels niet overweg kunt, denk ik dat je dan zonder problemen deze site kunt vermijden.

Persoonlijke reacties op mail

Niels

----------


## Rhythm

Normaal gesproken blijven topics hier net 1 dag open, waarom dit al zo lang? Boeiend onderwerp dan? Dit was geen domme vraag van me zeker? Terwijl er genoeg argumenten zijn gegeven en nog steeds geen slotje??? dat begrijp ik dus niet!
en wat ik wil zeggen met die mails naar admin@licht-geluid.nl die houden zich daar ook niet de hele dag mee bezig met vragen, dat is dus de bedoeling om hier te doen. Maar als dit forum die klanten niet accepteerd jaaaaaa waar is de goeie wil van de mens gebleven anno 2005??? Dat ik maar weg moet blijven en op een ander forum maar wat topics moet openen?? ERG SLECHTE GEDACHTE!!!
Blijkbaar staat hier dus de service wel op de laatste plaats en de members met een IQ van een oud-wijze man op de eerste plaats!

----------


## admin

Het topic is gisteravond wel degelijk op slot geweest. Reden: afkoelingsperiode. 

Er werd tevens een melding gemaakt dat het topic de volgende ochtend (vandaag dus) weer open zou staan. 

Normaal gesproken worden dit soort topics vrijwel direct de "das om gedaan", dat is waar. Maar je start een onderwerp die wel zinvol is/was. 

Nu hadden we gehoopt dat na al het heen en weer gooien met modder  wat overigens prima is en gewoon kan  weer op een volwassen en vooral inhoudelijke manier vervolg zou kunnen krijgen.

Helaas gaat dat zo niet lukken, zeker niet als de initiator van het onderwerp weer olie op het vuur gaat gooien. Dat heeft dus gewoon geen zin. De frustratie en wijzende vinger naar het forum en J&H Licht en Geluid in het bijzonder is duidelijk voor iedereen.

Namens J&H Licht en Geluid zouden we nogmaals jullie er op willen wijzen dat wij als bedrijf geen commercieel gebruik maken van het forum. 
Helaas worden we in de laatste posting hiermee weer in verband gebracht en rest ons niets anders er toch maar op te reageren. Bij deze dus.

Wij zouden heel graag met initiator (Rhythm) in contact treden om het er eens over te hebben. Wij vinden het belangrijk genoeg.

Topic gesloten, mag absoluut worden voortgezet indien hiertoe aanleiding is, maar liever even een e-mail aan admin@licht-geluid.nl, waarna we uiteraard even contact met je/jullie opnemen.

No hard feelings verder!

J&H Licht en Geluid
De directie.

----------


## Banned

Tja zoals op pagina 1 staat geschreven door een moderator dat mijn post is verwijderd en dat ik verder maar kontakt moet opnemen ben ik het niet mee eens !!!!

Ik gaf gewoon aan dat als er een moderator begint met bv dat je kunt optiefen als je geen fatsoenelijke vraag hebt of iets anders wat volgens hun niet op het forum thuishoort. ( dit kan ook op een normalere en profi manier gedzegt worden ) 

Deze instelling is naar mijn mening kinderachtig want de moderator is toch diegene die het voorbeeld moet geven maar ik merk het laatste jaar dat de moderators steeds agressiever en asiocialer reageren op topics van leden !

Sorry hoor dit vindt ik geen professionele opzet !!!

En voor mij persoonlijk zeg dat mij al genoeg over de bedrijfszetting van J&H ( als de moderators ook WERKEN bij of voor J&H )

en met de woorden van : als je het er niet mee eens bent rot je toch op van dit forum ben ik ook niet erg van onder de in druk omdat ik niet op dit forum  zit vanwege J&H maar omdat ik kontakt wil hebben met collega's in het licht en geluid circuit van nederland en belgie en dat we met problemen elkaar te woord kunnen staan ( ieder heeft een eigen kijk of ervaring met een probleem ) 

90% van de vragen worden ook beantwoord door de forummers en niet door de moderators.

Die komen alleen in aktie als ze zich aangesproken of beledigd voelen waardoor ze genoodzaakt zijn om het topic op slot te zetten of het topic te verwijderen.

Maar goed zoals de moderators zien reageer ik niet op hun vraag simpel omdat ik me niet hoef te verantwoorden over mijn meningen die ik uit  want die zijn wettelijk in orde omdat ik een vrijheid van mening heb zoals iedereen op dit forum.

Regels zijn er dat zal ik niet ontkennen maar een mening verwijderen die in NEDERLAND wettelijk toestaanbaar is vindt ik erg kinderachtig want dan wordt een forum geen vrije ruimte op het internet waar je met meningen en vragen en andere dingen kan uiten.

Zoals er scheldwoorden of beledigende teksten vindt ik nog noirmaal maar een meningverschil verwijderen enzo vindt ik kinderachtig !

Ik heb een mening en daar denkt de moderator anders over OK daar kan ik mee leven ieder het zijne maar als moderastor dan MIJN mening verwijderen die van hen lkaten staan ( het laatste woord ) en dan het slot erop en in sommige gevallen de persoon in kwestie prive mailen dat hij of zij bij problemen kontakt moet opnemen ! DAT IS KINDERACHTING.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> En voor mij persoonlijk zeg dat mij al genoeg over de bedrijfszetting van J&H (als de moderators ook WERKEN bij of voor J&H)



De moderators werken dus niet bij of voor J&H.
Het bedrijf dat dit forum host/aanbiedt staat verder los van het forum zoals eerder al is aangegeven in dit topic.

----------


## Banned

Als je goed leest staat er ook ALS ZE WERKEN VOOR J&H 

Maar goed als ze niet werken voor J&H snap ik niet dat ze zich zo druk maken op bepaalde dingen ( Forum is van J&H ) en ze zijn vrijwillig moderator.

Ze zullen heus wel afspraken hebben bij J&H anders zouden ze echt niet dit forum onderhouden ( Gratis en voor niets )

en als ze niet werkzaam zijn bij J&H hebben ze ook niet het recht om het een en ander te verwijderen !

dat recht heeft de eigenaar van deze site of forum.

Als de moderators dat recht hebben dan hebben ze afspraken op papier mer J&H

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Als je goed leest staat er ook ALS ZE WERKEN VOOR J&H 
> 
> Maar goed als ze niet werken voor J&H snap ik niet dat ze zich zo druk maken op bepaalde dingen ( Forum is niet van J&H ) en ze zijn vrijwillig moderator.
> 
> Ze zullen heus wel afspraken hebben bij J&H anders zouden ze echt niet dit forum onderhouden ( Gratis en voor niets )
> 
> en als ze niet werkzaam zijn bij J&H hebben ze ook niet het recht om het een en ander te verwijderen !
> ...



Huppa... weer eens iemand die nooit eens wat doet op vrijwillige basis... 
Eigenlijk jammer dat iedereen steeds maar geld voor iets moet hebben en nooit nog eens wat doet uit interesse voor zijn vak of voor 'vrienden'.

Bij deze: ik heb eens heel hard moeten lachen met je posting!
Wij doen het dus idd helemaal vrijwillig en er hangt voor ons verder helemaal niks aan vast. Er staat zelfs NIKS op papier.

Groeten

----------


## Mathijs

Ik heb eens rustig het topic gelezen en vind het werkelijk onbegrijpelijk dat er mensen zijn die zo koppig zijn dat ze werkelijk niks willen geloven.

In een van de laatste post stond dit weer:




> citaat:Ze zullen heus wel afspraken hebben bij J&H anders zouden ze echt niet dit forum onderhouden



Dit terwijl er al een keer of 20 in het zelfde topic is vermeld dat de moderators niet verbonden zijn met J&H op wat voor manier dan ook.
Alles geheel vrijwillig, geen contracten niks korting, niks, niks, niks.

Dit is blijkbaar zo moeilijk te begrijpen dat er nog steeds teksten als "slechte service", "ik bestel niks bij" etc worden geschreven. 

Naar mijn mening is dit werkelijk te kinderachtig en kan ik alleen maar lachen om mensen dit op deze manier moeten denken.

Wees blij dat er een plek is waar in de loop der jaren zo veel informatie bij elkaar is gekomen en dat dit voor iedereen voor handen ligt. Zelfs als je niet geregistreerd bent. En ja soms moet je even zoeken als dit al ergens heel duidelijk staat. 

I rest my case, en hopelijk de rest met mij.

----------


## Banned

ik heb je hier horen lachen ja ...............

Maar wie lacht er nou het hardste diegene die gratis werkt\zonder inkomen  of diegenen voor zijn werk betaald krijgt ?

Of je doet het naast een vaste baan en puur uit hobby dat is een ander verhaal maar dingen verwijderen van forums zonder toestemming van J&H lijkt mij sterk !

Het is en blijft hun forum en zonder toestemming kan er niets van dit forum gehaald worden dus de moderators hebben een code om intern dit forum te komen die wordt ook niet zomaar aan iedereen gegeven !

Petje af hoor voor diegene die gratis en kosteloos de rommel van anderen opruimen of die gratis en kosteloos arbeid verrichten 

mij niet gezien hoor !!!

Als iedereen op deze manier arbeid verricht zonder inkomen wil ik wel eens weten hoe hij zijn lasten betaald.( als hij geen inkomen heeft tenminste ) 

Dat je iets vrijwillig doet is prima maar dan zijn er wel afspraken gemaakt met diegenen waar je vrijwillig arbeid voor verricht.

Je kunt mij niet wijsmaken dat er mensen zijn van hee dat is een leuk forum ik ga dat eens even lekker kosteloos onderhouden voor dat bedrijf !

Als je voor een instelling vrijwillig arbeid verricht moet er ook iets geregeld zijn. 

of willen diegene hun uitkering houden ????

Dan kun je beter werken krijg je meer salaris !!!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> Maar wie lacht er nou het hardste diegene die gratis werkt of diegenen voor zijn werk betaald krijgt ?
> 
> Petje af hoor voor diegene die gratis en kosteloos de rommel van amnderen opruimen of die gratis en kosteloos arbeid verrichten 
> 
> mij niet gezien hoor !!!
> 
> Als iedereen met op deze manier arbeid verricht zonder inkomen wil ik wel eens weten hoe hij zijn lasten betaald.



Ach ja.
Duidelijk en begrijpend lezen zit er nog steeds niet in! 
Ik heb nochtans ergens geschreven iets ivm 'interesse voor het vak'
Wat inhoudt ervaringen delen, mensen verderhelpen, etc...
Zal dan wel aan de aard van het beestje liggen zeker dat ik dat GRAAG doe en al blij ben als ik hier in return ook antwoord krijg op mijn vragen?
OOk ik heb een fulltime job (en notabene nogwel in het buitenland) die me meer dan bezighoudt. Verder nog een berg freelance-activiteiten en wat andere bezigheden. Ik probeer echter het forum goed te volgen en te onderhouden tussen al die bezigheden door. Yup, in mijn beperkte 'VRIJE TIJD' en dan ook nog wel eens voor niks, noppes, nada, zero, de rien,... 
HOPE YOU GOT THE POINT NOW?

Verder even over die 'rechten' om iets te verwijderen.
Ik denk dat het moderatorteam zelfstandig en professioneel genoeg is om zelf te bepalen wat kan en wat niet. We toesten idd de postings aan de spelregels van het forum, spelregels waarin jij ook heb toegestemd bij het aanmaken van je profiel. (wat trouwens bij jou ook maar erg leeg is...). 
Verder no rules... gezond verstand en professionaliteit. Dat is het enige wat gevraagd wordt.
Heb het zelfs nooit meegemaakt dat de admin van de site onze beslissingen in twijfel trekt of ons meldt dat we over de schreef zouden gaan. Toch een duidelijk teken lijkt mij?
Misschien ook gemerkt dat we sinds een jaartje ook gewoon moderaten onder onze eigen forumnaam? Misschien ook om duidelijk te maken dat wij ook maar gewone gebruikers zijn met dezelfde plichten en rechten als de andere deelnemers? (Buiten dan de mogelijkheid in het forumdeel waar wij verantwoordelijk zijn, postings te verwijderen en de te verplaatsen)

I rest my case... Met mensen die iets niet willen inzien of willen aanvaarden van iemand anders kan ik echt niet overweg! Evenals dat ik problemen heb met 'handjes vasthouden' en een 'modder gooi'-mentaliteit.

Salut

----------


## Mathijs

Beste Mephisto. 

Hierbij mijn laatste post, hopelijk is het duidelijk:
Ik heb een vaste baan 40 uur de week, daarnaast wordt er ook nog eens bij geklust in theater, regionale radio en TV en neem ik ook nog eens een bandje hier en daar op.

Die lasten betalen is dus geen enkel probleem en is ook niet iets waar jij je zorgen over hoeft te maken.

Doordat het onderhoud van het forum is verdeeld over een aantal moderators die voor hun onderdelen de goede kennis in huis hebben is het onderhoud van het forum geen dag taak. Vaak wordt dit voor of na de klus in de late uurtjes nog gedaan. 




> citaatat je iets vrijwillig doet is prima maar dan zijn er wel afspraken gemaakt met diegenen waar je vrijwillig arbeid voor verricht



Laatste keer: Die zijn er dus *NIET*

Dat jij werkelijk niks vrijwillig wilt doen is jou keus. Gelukkig zijn er erg veel mensen die dit wel willen doen.

----------


## Banned

bla bla bla bla 

ik zet ook mijn petje af voor jullie dat hoor je mij niet zeggen !!!

Knap van mensen die naast hun baan vrijwillig wensen vervullen daar heb ik niets op tegen hoor !

Maar ik denk dat we beter kunnen ophouden met deze discussie want er komt nooit geen einde aan !

Ieder heeft zijn eigen mening over iets en dat kan nooit tegengehouden worden !

Gelukkig maar dat we niet allemaal hetzelfde denken als jullie want dan was het hier een saai forum !

ik moet je gelijk geven als er iemand zwart gemaakt wordt of een hifi of auto geluidsvragen gesteld worden daar iets tegen te doen maar als er iemand naar jullie mening een DOMME vraag stelt het topic verwijderd wordt en diegene maar moet mailen om te weten waarom zijn topic verwijdert wordt erg ver gaat.

Wat mss domme vragen voor jullie zijn wilt niet zeggen dat het voor diegene die hem stelt een domme vraag is op deze manier kwetsen jullie diegene ook door zijn vraag te verwijderen !

daar ging dit topic over geloof ik , maar ik zal wel dom zijn als ik het niet goed begrepen heb volgens jullie maar goed 

Laat mij maar DOM zijn !

dankzij domme mensen zoals ik hebben jullie genoeg te doen op dit forum !

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> maar als er iemand naar jullie mening een DOMME vraag stelt het topic verwijderd wordt en diegene maar moet mailen om te weten waarom zijn topic verwijdert wordt erg ver gaat.



Nogmaals lezen...
Indien een reactie verwijdert wordt, wordt in principe een mailtje naar het desbetreffende forumlid gestuurd. 
Ow ja... we zijn niet verantwoordelijk voor overvolle hotmail-mailboxen of onbestaande mailadressen!
Logisch dat dan een mailtje het forumlid in kwestie niet bereikt.

----------


## Nielsken

Je spreekt jezelf gewoon tegen...

----------


## RL sound

Uuhm, wat een gezemel over hetzelfde, sorry hoor, laten we gewoon profs zijn en geen kleine kinderen die elkaar lopen afzeiken over het forum, laat iedereen in z`n (of haar) waarde.

Natuurlijk, waar mensen werken worden fouten gemaakt, accepteer dat.

(Nu krijg ik ook natuurlijk alle toorn over me heen.... :Frown:  )

Groeten Ruud.

----------


## deurklink

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> ik heb je hier horen lachen ja ...............
> 
> Maar wie lacht er nou het hardste diegene die gratis werkt\zonder inkomen  of diegenen voor zijn werk betaald krijgt ?
> 
> Of je doet het naast een vaste baan en puur uit hobby dat is een ander verhaal maar dingen verwijderen van forums zonder toestemming van J&H lijkt mij sterk !
> 
> Het is en blijft hun forum en zonder toestemming kan er niets van dit forum gehaald worden dus de moderators hebben een code om intern dit forum te komen die wordt ook niet zomaar aan iedereen gegeven !
> ...



En daar moet je dan mee samenleven... Zijn weet ik hoeveel mensen die iets voor de hobby doen! Zonder vrijwilligers zal het een beroerd Nederland worden. Ik denk dat ik gemiddeld in de week zo'n 10 uur kwijt ben aan hvrijwilligerswerk! En geeft vaak meer voldoening dan 40 uur werken! (wat ik op moment wel haal op stage).

Mod's ik vind dat jullie een prima job leveren! Ik kijk met plezier op het forum en leer er vaak ook nog eens wat ! Als ik jullie ooit een keer persoonlijk tegen kom wil ik graag een biertje trakteren... Of word dat meteen als steekpenningen gezien ?! 

En een fijne koude winterse zaterdagavond!

----------


## moderator

Bij deze het slot op dit onderwerp.
De mensen die wat wilden melden hebben dat gedaan, van diverse kanten is uitleg gegeven.

ALs je commentaar krijgt op iets waarvan je denkt dat je het goed doet, dan is het altijd moeilijk om door dat commentaar heen de rode draad te volgen, de kern van de zaak te zien.

Kortom: wordt vervolgd.

----------

